# | UroTuning.com | V-Maxx Coilover Kits starting at $579 shipped



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Vehicle Applications
- All CC Models


*Click here to order--->* *V-Maxx Coilover Kits* *Starting Price: $579*


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

What's the warranty on these? Are they stainless steel, how do they stand up to harsh winters and salted roads?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

jpipdw said:


> What's the warranty on these? Are they stainless steel, how do they stand up to harsh winters and salted roads?


X2 opcorn:


----------



## 10RLine (Jun 16, 2012)

I wanna lower my cc about 1.5 and don't want to sacrafise the ride quality... Those anyone have these on that could share their opinion


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Bumping for justin. I have Vmaxx coils on my CC and love them. Ride is no where near as bouncy as my springs on stock shocks were. I have mine set to the lowest setting up front with collars removed. Shocks are set 4 clicks from hardest setting. Out back I have the collars and perches removed and shocks set 2 clicks off hard. For a slammed car I have not rode in one smoother. Im very impressed with these coils. When i was looking for coils I wanted something that went the lowest, but still had shock adjustability.

Any way here are some pics of my CC on Vmaxx coils and 20" Oz operas. Some people may have seen these pics before, but it gives you something to compare to.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks for the post! car looks amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

jpipdw said:


> What's the warranty on these? Are they stainless steel, how do they stand up to harsh winters and salted roads?


Kits are German TüV approved and come with a 2 year warranty. They are not stainless.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump :thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

^^

that makes me feel different about bumpies. im starting to like em !!!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


>


 :thumbup: thats a big bump!


----------



## cantCCme (May 28, 2012)

who else have these ???? so tempting to get em for my car :beer:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

cantCCme said:


> who else have these ???? so tempting to get em for my car :beer:


 :thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## cantCCme (May 28, 2012)

you guys wanna give me cheaper price on the V-Maxx XXtreme Damping Coilover Kit??? :thumbup::beer:


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

What is the normal warranty on coilovers? Is 2 years good?


----------



## UnclBuck (Jul 27, 2012)

New to VW here. 

What are the differences in the CC's stock shocks and the ones that come with the "fixed dampening" kit?


----------



## Logical (Apr 30, 2012)

UnclBuck said:


> New to VW here.
> 
> What are the differences in the CC's stock shocks and the ones that come with the "fixed dampening" kit?


 Coming from coilovers on my B5 A4 (V-maxx to be exact, but not these listed) the ride will be stiffer than the regular suspension. Most likely stiff enough to handle body roll in spirited driving but not too much to compromise ride quality in regular driving. Im very interested in what people say about these coilovers


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Logical said:


> Coming from coilovers on my B5 A4 (V-maxx to be exact, but not these listed) the ride will be stiffer than the regular suspension. Most likely stiff enough to handle body roll in spirited driving but not too much to compromise ride quality in regular driving. Im very interested in what people say about these coilovers


 :thumbup: exactly. the nice thing about the adjustable is that you can make them softer if you want a softer ride.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

monday bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## UnclBuck (Jul 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup: exactly. the nice thing about the adjustable is that you can make them softer if you want a softer ride.


 The "fixed dampening kit" are not adjustable correct? 

I wanted to know the shock difference of the stock vs the fixed kit. Anyone have these that could chime in?


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

UnclBuck said:


> The "fixed dampening kit" are not adjustable correct?
> 
> I wanted to know the shock difference of the stock vs the fixed kit. Anyone have these that could chime in?


 Correct the fixed dampening are not adjustable. They are stiffer but it is definitely not a harsh stiff ride. Most people with these kits call it a sport suspension that still rides very smooth.


----------



## UnclBuck (Jul 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Correct the fixed dampening are not adjustable. They are stiffer but it is definitely not a harsh stiff ride. Most people with these kits call it a sport suspension that still rides very smooth.


 Ah okay. Thanks for the help!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

hump day bump!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## two-lo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the xxtremes on a B5 Passat wagon, set on the stiffest setting all round, its on 19's and rides good for such small tires, firm with no bounce but not too harsh (it rides really nice on the stock 15's with ballon tires lol). Its also hardy ever rubs on the stiffest setting where as on the softest setting it rubs a noticeable amount more which is why I went with the adjustable kit.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

two-lo said:


> I have the xxtremes on a B5 Passat wagon, set on the stiffest setting all round, its on 19's and rides good for such small tires, firm with no bounce but not too harsh (it rides really nice on the stock 15's with ballon tires lol). Its also hardy ever rubs on the stiffest setting where as on the softest setting it rubs a noticeable amount more which is why I went with the adjustable kit.


 you should share some photos of that beauty on here Austin :heart::wave:


----------



## two-lo (Nov 6, 2008)

Not a CC but...


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump :wave:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

up we go!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup::wave::thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/24757599.jpg


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/24757599.jpg 

:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Monday Bump! :thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:wave::thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Friday bump!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:heart::thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:heart::wave:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

sat morning bump :wave:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Morning bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

morning bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy Labor Day! hope your not working too hard.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy Friday!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Football Sunday bump.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

up


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

TGIF Bump!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

weekend bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Its Friiiiday!!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## blaah (Mar 26, 2012)

Just recieved mine. I ordered them yesterday, 24hrs later...here they are!

Bump for great service and speedy shipping!!!!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

blaah said:


> Just recieved mine. I ordered them yesterday, 24hrs later...here they are!
> 
> Bump for great service and speedy shipping!!!!


Thanks for your order!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Tuesday


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Get out and VOTE today!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving from UroTuning. Be sure to visit our website for our Black Friday weekend special.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Sunday bump. 2 more days left for our Black Friday weekend special


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

less than 27 hours left for our Cyber Monday sale! $20 off any $100 order.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

4 hours left on the Cyber Monday sale. use code "20off" for $20 off any order over $100


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy New Years from UroTuning


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------

